# HVAC compatibility



## CA2019 (Apr 1, 2021)

HVAC was replaced by HVAC contractor for 3200 sq ft home, with a Bryant gas furnace model number 310AV066110, BTU 110,00 and Carrier central air 24ACC648A003 4 Ton 16 SEER. Are these two units compatible, or right size ? The motor baring and wheel was unaligned and the Bryant furnace failed within two weeks of installment. The Bryant furnace was replaced with a Carrier model number 58STA/STX.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only, website 

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

